

I need testers from USA and UK for my new webapp - sgarbi

I am seeking some folks who would help me testing a new phone verification system for my web app.<p>I plan to buy US and UK toll-free numbers and I need somebody to place calls from there and see if the app works correctly.<p>Your kindness will win you a mention in the hall of fame as &quot;Country Pioneers&quot;<p>Anybody helps?<p>Thank you!
======
cl8ton
I'll help test in the US I'm located in CA... find my email in profile.

~~~
sgarbi
Thank you cl8ton! sorry, your email is not public. Can you mail me? info (4t)
veriring (dOt) com

------
jloughry
I am located in Colorado, USA. I'll help. Use joe@applied-math.org

------
why-el
Sure, use my email in my profile. :)

------
devonbarrett
London, UK... Email in profile.

